# Some More N.O.W. Art Previews; Plus N.E.W. Layout, Starship Combat, & Newtonian Movement



## DM Howard (May 23, 2015)

Is this coming out at Gen Con?  Also will there be any demo events for it there?


----------



## Morrus (May 23, 2015)

It is not, no.   Sorry!

There may be some demo events if I can find some volunteers; my chances of making it over the Atlantic this year are looking slimmer by the day!


----------



## turkeygiant (May 24, 2015)

Morrus said:


> It is not, no.   Sorry!
> 
> There may be some demo events if I can find some volunteers; my chances of making it over the Atlantic this year are looking slimmer by the day!




Morrus

where can I look for a rundown of what WOIN is/when it will be available/how to get my grubby little hands on it?


----------



## Morrus (May 24, 2015)

turkeygiant said:


> Morrus
> 
> where can I look for a rundown of what WOIN is/when it will be available/how to get my grubby little hands on it?




There's lots of info at www.woinrpg.com.  

There's a free starter kit, and lots of the rules are in the online Rules Reference Document. The release date hasn't yet been announced, though.


----------

